# Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007



## noworkteam (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem nun Monate ohne Angeln für Noworkteam ins Land gegangen sind (so ist das nun mal wenn die Tochter gelandet wird), geht die Planung und die Zusammenstellung der teilnehmenden Boardies in die Endphase....


DATUM: 2.Juni 2007

Ort: Stellendam / NL

Art: Wrackangeln Nordsee

Schiff: Happy Fisherman 








Die Teilnehmerliste wird heute abend eingestellt, sollte noch jemand Lust Laune und Zeit haben und möchte mitkommen, einfach antworten, Ihr kommt dann auf die Nachrücker-Liste..
die _"bekannten Täter"_ wurden per PN bzw. Mail angeschrieben.
Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, bitte ich um PN oder Email.

PS. Die Charter steht fest, das heisst nur das Wetter kann uns von der Tour abhalten.. 

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Jan,

Suppieduppido, also ich bin dabei mit 3 Peoples, wäre doch gelacht wenn das nicht wieder so goil wird wie letztes Jahr !!!!#6


----------



## noworkteam (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Sputnik,

mir Dir habe ich auch festgerechnet,..,ich freue mich schon auf die Köderfische :q ....(die in der komischen Box,..., ich wundere mich bis heute das die nicht unter die biologische Kriegswaffen fallen),..,wenn die diesmal fehlen,.., ist wirklich nicht schlimm#h 

3 Plätze sind fest für Dich eingeplant, wegen Köder und Co kommen noch die Info´s..


Zur Einstimmung hier noch mal die Photo´s der Tour 2006

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Jan,

kannst du mir vielleicht die Fotos von 2006 auf CD brennen und mir mit bringen, wäre super nett von dir, und die Köderfische lasse ich diemal wech #6  da ich gesehen habe das die scheiss Fiecher lieber Muscheln mögen, also für mich 5 Kg Muscheln  |supergri 
Ich freue mich schon riesig druff !!!!  #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## noworkteam (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Sputnik,

der Deal steht Du bekommst die CD und ich frische Luft |supergri ...

Formulare bzgl. Adressen und Köder schicke ich am Wochenende raus...

Gruss

Noworkteam

PS. wollte Reisender auch wieder mitkommen ??? Ist doch Deine Ecke...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Mike ( Reisender ) weiß ich nicht genau, der wohnt nicht gerade in meiner Ecke, er wohnt in Saarbrücken, ca 200 km zu mir ich frage ihn aber mal !!   #6


----------



## leuchtturm (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Moin nowork, 
klar bin ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte wieder dabei. :vik: 
Vielleicht können wir wie letztes mal einen kleinen Makrelenbeifang organisieren?  Das wäre der Knaller.


----------



## Reisender (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Ich kommer erst am 30.05.07 von hier:http://www.kutterboard.de/forumdisplay.php?f=85 zurück !!! Und wenn ich dann wieder am 02.06.07 nach Holland fahre, werde ich Gehängt, Erschossen, Erwürgt, Ertränkt...und dann 3 Meter tief eingebuddelt.

Sorry. aber da muß ich passen.....#t


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

...da bin ich auch dabei...

@jan...der dritte Platz ist auch fest...

...also alles so wie vorher...


----------



## noworkteam (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Gute Nacht zusammen,,

So hier kommt schon mal der Link für die notwendigen Anmeldungen..


Sputnik: Muscheln is nicht #c


So ich gehe dann auch mal in die Federn

Bis die Tage 


Gruss 
Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Wie was warum keien Muscheln, will der Captain wohl das wir nischts fangen wa !!!!  #q #q 

Das letzte mal waren, die doch wie blöd drauf, die dorsche wollen doch nur Muscheln, oder   |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Jan,

sehe bloß zu das Du die Muscheln bekommst, sonnst bringe ich den Todeseimer wieder mit, und glaube mir das wird dann nicht Luschtig, denn das wird strenger riechen als das letzte mal !!!!

Und das soll keine Drohung sein, sondern ein Versprechen !!! #6 #6 #6 



Da wird dir bestimmt :v :v :v


----------



## noworkteam (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

kurzer Zwischenruf ins Board.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

...wegen der noch teilweise fehlenden Anmeldungen

Schickt mir doch mal bitte das Blatt rüber...


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## seaman (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Moin,moin
Ich waere wirklich gern mitgefahren,bin aber leider das Wochenende auf Langeland; Das hat jetzt schon Tradition wir sind mit 8 Freunden seit ueber zwanzig Jahren immer die Pfingstwoche auf Langeland
Schade 
Gruss Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Servus all,

Jan, wie sieht es aus, wollen wir uns wieder zusammen alle wo treffen,und dann zusammen weiter fahren !!??  #c  So wie letztes Jahr !!

Wenn ja sollte mir jeder mal seine PLZ und Ort zukommen lassen, und ich werde mal per Map & Guide, schauen wo für alle wieder des Beste Treffpunkt wäre !!

Und wie sieht es mit dem Essen aus, jeder für sich, oder jeder bringt etwas mit, und wir machen wieder ein kaltes Buffet für alle, jeder futtert von jedem, jeder wird satt, und trotzdem bleibt doch noch so viel übrig wie 2006  |kopfkrat


----------



## leuchtturm (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Moin, 

da wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Holland sind, werden wir direkt zum Kahn kommen. 5.30 Uhr müßte reichen ?

Wir steuern zum großen Buffet wieder jede Menge Pfefferbeißer und Fingerfood (Cocktailtomaten etc ) bei. 

@nowork: Schick mir für alle Fälle doch mal Deine Handynummer. 

Das wird so richtig gut.....nur noch gute 2 Wochen....


----------



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

@all,

alle Anmeldung sind angekommen, recht herzlichen Dank...

Nun steht nur noch das Wetter zwischen uns und den Wracks...

Gruss


Noworkteam

PS. soll ich uns noch ein Jahres-Auskling-Boardie-Wrack-Angeltour organisieren.....im Winter sind die Dorsche viel 

grrröööößßßßerrr


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Mach mal klar mal sehen was kommt   #6


----------



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2007)

nabend,

@all : mesheften, die muscheln sind nun laut leo zu bestellen....

wer noch welche bestellen will, geht also doch ...einfach PN

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Jan. des ist ja Super goil, dannmach mal 6 Pack für mich klar, mal 3 Personen als für jeden 2 Pack, und die Dorscjies sind uns  #6


----------



## seaman (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

moin,moin
Ja eine Wracktour zum Saisonabschluss wuerde mich interessieren.
Gruss Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Noch 9 Tage 

Hallo Jan, haste den Kahn voll bekommen, oder is noch Platz, habe noch einen der eigentlich mit wollte, habe ihm aber gleich gesagt das ich nichts versprechen könnte !!!  #c
Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf, wie ich auch gesehen habe fahren wir ja fast 5 Wochen früher als letztes Jahr !!!!
Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Treffen aus, auf einer Raststätte zum Kaffee, oder fahren alle gleich nach Stellendam  #c
Wer hat Lust sich auf einer Raststätte zu treffen die auf dem Weg liegt, so wie letztes Jahr !!!!  
Wie ist das Wetter eigentlich dort, wenn wir ja fast 5 Wochen früher fahren, wird es ja dort dann wohl noch nicht so warm sein oder doch !!!
Letztes Jahr waren wir dort mit kurzen Hosen, und wie sieht es dieses Jahr aus !!! ???


----------



## noworkteam (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo,

@Sputnik4711: Pickepacke voll,..,leider kein Platz mehr frei

Morgen schicke ich die Köderbestellung los,..,Leo soll sich auch wieder um genügend Eis kümmern...

Ich würde sagen noch :




*7 TAGE !!! :vik:*


*Gruss *

*Noworkteam*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hallo Leutz,

was geht, wie sieht es jetz aus mit nem Treffen auf der Raststätte, oder treffen wir uns alle in Stellen damm ????   #c



Noch 4 Tage !!!!!!

stellt schom mal das Eis kühl, und hoffentlich sind die Dorsche bereit zu beißen !!!!!   #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

...schaut Euch mal lieber das Wetter bzw. den Wind an der die nächsten Tage erwartet wird...
...glaube nicht das wir bei dem Wind am Samstag auf das Wasser kommen...


----------



## leuchtturm (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Moin nowork, #h

wie sieht denn die Wetter - Vorhersage aus ? Hat Leo schon eine Prognose abgegeben ? 
Das Wetter scheint ja eher bescheiden :c zu werden. 

Wie gesagt, wir sind bereits ab Donnerstag vor Ort. Daher werden wir diesmal keine mysteriösen Rastätten aufsuchen können, Sputnik.|supergri 

Ich warte dann mal auf Deine Mitteilung, nowork, am Freitag Abend, ob die Tour diesmal stattfindet. |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Mahlzeit,

ich hoffe auch auf schönes wetter, aber versprechen kann ich auch nix.......

hope the best...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

also ich hab folgende wetter-werte gefunden:

wetter-online.de SW3-4
KMI VAR 3

Temperatur auf der Nordsee um die 10 -12 Grad....


Gruss


Noworkteam

PS. Ich spende eine Flasche Sekt für den grössten Fisch....
bringt jemand Becher mit ????

@sputnik4711: sollte die Tour stattfinden, schlage ich vor wir fahren in unseren Gruppen direkt zum Hafen.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

...auf www.dwd.de sagen die mehr Wind für das Wochenende voraus...
...hoffen wir das Beste...
...will wieder auf´s Meer...


----------



## leuchtturm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Das Wetter wird besser als erwartet. Nur 20 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit und einen NO 3. Das sollte doch hinhauen, wenn sich nicht zu viel Welle aufbaut. 
http://www.knmi.nl/voorl/weer/reindex.html?meerdaagse.html

Aber morgen wissen wir es ganz genau. |uhoh:

@all: Wann ist denn mit Euch Samstag Morgen am Kahn zu rechnen ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

...ja das wetter hat sich zum guten gewendet....
...sieht auf jeden Fall so aus...

...das Schiff legt um 05.00 ab oder um 06.00???


----------



## leuchtturm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

@stefanwitteborg 

ich meine, dass das Schiff um 5.45 Uhr ablegt....#c

@nowork: Kannst Du noch mal die genaue Uhrzeit hier reinstellen ?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Ich denke mal wir werden so ab 05:00 Uhr da sein, wenn es uns nicht zerreißt oder ein Unfall / Stau ect uns in die Quere kommt #c


----------



## noworkteam (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Nabend die Tour findet statt bis nachher dann


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Cloud (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

alle wieder gut zuhause angekommen?  ....Folgt ein Bericht? #c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

...jep...alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen...hoffe ich doch...#h

...einen Bericht werde ich schreiben...wenn mir die anderen die Bilder zukommen lassen...
...war eine gute Tour, jeder hat seine Fische in schönen Größen gefangen...:g


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

alle wieder angekommen, Bericht folgt....

anbei schon mal ein Impressionen


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wracktour: happy Fisherman 2 Juni 2007*

Hi all, bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen, das Angeln war mal wieder TOP #6  gefangen wurde gut, auch mein Sohn hat die ersten Dorsche gefangen, und heute war ich wieder beruflich in NL-Haarlem, da hätte ich schon wieder loslegen können, da NL-Stellendam ja nicht weit wech ist !!!!

Also Leutz das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei, wie gesagt solange kein Schnee liegt immer wieder gerne !!!!  #6#6#6


----------

